# Reaper flavor, help needed



## Naz (9/10/16)

So I vaped a juice called Reaper today, looks like a locally made juice and I really like it. I would love to Diy this flavor and maybe tweak it but I honestly don't have a clue what's in it. A quick Google on the profile doesn't reveal much and honestly I don't get any of the flavors they use to describe it. 
I was just wondering if anyone here may be able to point me in a general direction if they have any experience with this juice.


----------



## therazia (12/10/16)

We generally try not to clone local recipes to support our local guys. Rather try to search for a recipe that has the same flavour profile and tweak from there.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## PsiSan (13/10/16)

Have to agree there.


----------

